# Hey Joe, is this a weather pod?



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2008)

I was out at Camarillo last weekend shooting a variety of airplanes when I spotted this one. It looks similar to a FLIR or ECM pod, but I doubt a 172 would need either of those! Someone suggested it was a weather pod of some sort.

Have you seen one of these, Joe? It's the pod on the starboard wing.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2008)

Yes - is a radar weather pod - very pricey. Piper puts them on their upper priced singles.

Piper Aircraft, Inc. - Mirage : Gallery


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wonder why they would need the extra pod, most electronics nowadays are sufficent enough for civilian planes.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2008)

Not the weather radar, antenna, waveguide and all the goodies that goes along with it. It has to have a clear obstructed "view." There's really no other place to put it in a single engine aircraft.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Oh ok thanks joe it just seemed kinda stange to stick it on the wing, but i guess they coulnt mount it on top


----------



## evangilder (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks Joe. I wonder how that effects balance, or is there ballast placed on the other wing to counter the weight?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2008)

evangilder said:


> Thanks Joe. I wonder how that effects balance, or is there ballast placed on the other wing to counter the weight?


Ya know, I'm not sure if there's any ballast added, but I'll find out.


----------



## wilbur1 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thats a good point evan i didnt think of that, does make you wonder about how heavy it is


----------



## DBII (Feb 20, 2008)

Joe, what does one get in the $63,500 Situational Awarness Package? 

dbii


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 20, 2008)

DBII said:


> Joe, what does one get in the $63,500 Situational Awarness Package?
> 
> dbii



RDR-4B - Radar - Honeywell Aerospace


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 20, 2008)

Own ship position overlayed on moving map, realtime doppler updates and FIS Broadcast for strategic flight planning. Pretty sophisticated actually.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 21, 2008)

Beats a lapboard, maps, slide rules and memory anyday.


----------



## DBII (Feb 28, 2008)

Good stuff, thanks.

dbII


----------



## SoD Stitch (Feb 28, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> Own ship position overlayed on moving map, realtime doppler updates and FIS Broadcast for strategic flight planning. Pretty sophisticated actually.



What does the display look like? Is it glass? Monochrome? MFD?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2008)

Huh? It is likely a TSO-C113 compliant color display with processing to allow near real-time updates of en route inclement wx, NAS status, SUA, NOTAMS, destination airport wx, etc. While I'm not intimately familiar with the equipment, it likely includes TSO-C63c Wx radar capability with moving map and proprietary data link FIS-B (TSO-C149). Maybe I'm stretching the capabilities a bit, but the the potential is there if you are going to spend the money to install a doppler radar and associated cockpit display.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 29, 2008)

Hmmm...glad I asked. So, who is going to buy one of these wonder-toys and give us a demo?


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)

Too rich for my blood. 

You live in Cali. You can afford anything.


----------



## DBII (Feb 29, 2008)

It is just pocket change. I bet the military pays 1 or 2 million for it. We are getting a great deal here.

DBII


----------



## evangilder (Feb 29, 2008)

Um, yeah... I'll just take out a second mortgage for it.


----------



## DBII (Feb 29, 2008)

Come on Evan, it is both cheaper and small than a new lens....


----------



## evangilder (Feb 29, 2008)

Damn, the lens I could get for $63k!


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 29, 2008)




----------

